# Toronto TV Station wants to interview a Toronto woman with bloating and IBS



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

A Toronto television station would like to interview a woman who's primary symptom is bloating and has also been diagnosed with IBS. They would like to do record this for the evening news on Tuesday Nov. 13 or Wednesday Nov. 14.If you are interested please contact us *immediately*.Jeff[email protected]*Add "Toronto TV" to the subject line.*416-932-3311


----------

